# peacock id



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks in advance!


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the only peacock with a significant white forehead blaze is Aulonocara kandeense. Your fish doesn't look quite dark enough and has some orange coloration along the gills and bottom fins, which doesn't fit with all of the other pictures I'm looking at. I've never kept the species, so I can't say 100%.


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

Initially I was thinking Masoni x sulphurhead hap cross. The owner thinks it's straight Masoni but I've never seen a masoni with a blaze like that.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

This isn't a peacock, or at least not 100% peacock. My guess is Sciaenochromis fryeri x Copadichromis azureus.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Chester B said:


> This isn't a peacock, or at least not 100% peacock. My guess is Sciaenochromis fryeri x Copadichromis azureus.


I agree. I was thinking S. Freyeri x peacock (maybe red shoulder or other stuartgranti type). No way to really know for certain.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Fryeri hybrid with maybe Red Shouler or Cobue Aulonocara. Certainly not a pure Aulonocara.


----------

